# Where's the signal gone?



## wibble1001 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a Samsung HT D5100 home entertainment unit connected to a Samsung UE40D5520 TV. When the TV source = TV, the TV channels have a perfect signal but when I switch the D5100 on the picture disappears (D5100 Source = IN) and I get the message - Weak or No Signal. Switch the D5100 off and the picture comes back, switch it on and the picture disappears ......
Sky, DVD, LAN all work fine with the D5100 switched on. Any ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How is everything connected?


----------



## cabomix (Dec 29, 2008)

If you connect these two devices with HDMI, this connection allows for bidirectional communication between the tv and the receiver, which means they talk to each other without asking you. Take out the HDMI cable to regain control.


----------

